# Problema amplificador technics su-a700mk3 canal derecho



## marquezzzzz (Feb 13, 2011)

Hola, pues tengo un amplificador Technics Su-A700mk3 con 7-8 años, funcionando correctamente hasta hace un par de semanas.
Desde entonces le falla la salida del canal derecho de los bafles, no suena bien como si no le llegase suficiente potencia, he probado con todas las entradas (tape1,2, aux, cd...) y en todas le pasa, tambien he cambiado la salida de canal derecho a izquierdo (descartar bafles) y igual.
Que mas puedo probar???

aqui esta el manual en pdf:



Saludos y gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 13, 2011)

¡ Bienvenido al Foro !

¿ Probaste intercambiar las salidas de los preamplificadores para definir si son las potencias o ellos ?


Saludos !


----------



## marquezzzzz (Feb 14, 2011)

Hola,
te refieres a cambiar el canal de salida del ampli de derecho a izquierdo y el izquierdo a derecho? si es esto si que lo he echo y solo falla el canal derecho.

Bueno te comento que cuando empezó a fallar (en verano) hacia lo mismo que le pasa ahora pero a la que se calentaba (10-15min) volvía a funcionar bien, después de limpiarlo no me volvió a suceder hasta hace dos semanas, pero ahora ya ni cuando esta caliente funciona bien. 

El amplificador tiene dos salidas una de 4-16ohmios que esta conectada a unos bafles infinity de 6 ohmios y la otra de 8-16ohmios que esta no la uso.

Puedo probar de conectar los bafles a la salida de 8-16ohmios aunque sean de 6ohmios, no les pasara nada?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 14, 2011)

marquezzzzz dijo:


> *te refieres a cambiar el canal de salida del ampli de derecho a izquierdo y el izquierdo a derecho?* si es esto si que lo he echo y solo falla el canal derecho.


*NO!* Lo que te dice es que intercambies *las salidas del PREAMPLIFICADOR*: La del canal derecho al izquierdo y viceversa. Si se invierte el canal que falla es problema es del preamplificador, pero si se mantiene el canal que falla, el problema es del amplificador...está claro?

De todas maneras, por los efectos que comentás, parece que el problema es del amplificador...pero la prueba de DOSMETROS hay que hacerla para reducir el área de búsqueda de falla.

*IMPORTANTE:* Si no sabés electrónica (y parece que no por las preguntas que hacés), mejor llevá ese equipo a un técnico antes de que lo termines de romper.


----------



## pandacba (Feb 14, 2011)

Due Metri estubo buena tu idea pero este equipo no tiene en forma externa como muchos el el link entre pre y potencia, para hacer algo asi deberia hacerlo desde adentro, pero es bastante complejo y con una buena cantidad de integrados especializados.
Para encarar la reparación de este equipo se necesitan sólidos conocimientos y bastante experiencia.
Lo ideal seria que te contactes con el service oficial de la marca, ya que algunos de los integrados que lleva no son de fácil obtención en el mercado, te aseguararas dejarlo original y que funcione como en sus mejores dias, puede que sea una cosa simple o complicada.
Si lo llevas a un taller no especializado deberias hacerlo a un técnico de reconocida trayectoria, sobre todo en este tipo de equipos.


----------

